# Rattie Play Time



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is video from when two of my ratties where playing in bathroom. I added some cute music so turn up your speakers!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjbjN5kb9aI


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

your ratties are very cute


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute!  Though, I'm going to be humming that bloomin' song all day now!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

That was so cute! Your ratties are adorable!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah I know that song can really get in your head


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Very cute!

Question, what's with Daddy's bald spots? I'm just curious. Is he an older ratty?


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Very cute.....I love the song....Well I needed a song in my head for the day....Now I have one


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Daddy is probably around 1 years old. So hes not really 'old'. The other rattie in the video, Ebony, is around 2. You can't see it but she has a bald spot as well. They where treated with Revolution...no change. So they are going to the vet this week.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

have you considered their diet? if there is too much protein they may get itchy and hair will fall out.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that song! the movie was so cute!! that was awesomeness lol. *


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well considering they are fed Harlen blocks (2014), I don't see how it could be their diet. *shrugs*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i thought they recently changed their formula and now have higher levels of protein though. but i could be wrong. i don't feed that myself and have only heard bits and pieces that one of the lab block people had changed their formula and wasn't as good anymore.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

According to the HT site the 2014 still has 14 % protein, the 2016 still has 16 %, etc.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe it was a different brand or i misread something. i could have sworn one of the lab blocks formulas had changed though.... ah well, i'll mark it up to being groggy from the evil head cold. 

14% should be fine. but is that all they get? have you been giving them chicken bones more often or nuts or something else with protein as well? some rats are more sensitive to protein then others so it may be affecting these two more then the rest of the mischeif. 

or it could be something else entirely too. its just a thought.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> maybe it was a different brand or i misread something. i could have sworn one of the lab blocks formulas had changed though....


I remember a post like that... wasn't it dog food?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> twitch said:
> 
> 
> > maybe it was a different brand or i misread something. i could have sworn one of the lab blocks formulas had changed though....
> ...


Rings a belll... the Innova Senior that's recommended for Suebee's maybe?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Rings a belll... the Innova Senior that's recommended for Suebee's maybe?


Yes, I think that was it!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Forensic said:


> DonnaK said:
> 
> 
> > twitch said:
> ...


yes, i think that was it exactly! see! *bashful grin* i knew something in some sort of food kibble thing was changed... *grins*


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

> have you been giving them chicken bones more often or nuts or something else with protein as well?


 Nope, I havn't. I really don't know what it is. Thats why they are going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well it turns out the Revolution did help alot but they still hatching eggs, so they are getting Ivertermin (sp?) for 3 weeks. That should completely clear it up. Vet said they look really good and they are recovering nicely. So yay!


----------

